# green (not white) layer on water surface



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

i didnt touch (no cuttings and almost no ferts ) my tank for 3 weeks because i had to re decorate my apt. - during this 3 weeks i had to move the tank to another room - with 1-2 hours of direct sun for two days . didnt get green water or so but i got this slimy green layer on water surface.
how do i get it out? 
the water below are clear as they used to be, the plants are doing great and so are the fish. please help me before ill make mistakes


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

:?


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

If it is a thin layer or film, you might be able to pull it out by gently laying a paper towel on top of the water. The green film should adhere to the towel. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

yes , but after cleaning most of it it comes back a few days later - im looking for the cause there...
what is the cause and how can i prevent it next time


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

thanks friends, problem solved 3-4 days after adding small power head at water surface...


----------

